#ubuntu-motu-torrent 2008-02-05
<jdong> whoo, welcome clutch to the MOTU-P2P family :)
#ubuntu-motu-torrent 2008-02-06
<jdong> charles_: when you get a chance, can you weigh in on bug 189439? I have a feelign it might errupt into a huge mess unless someone authoritative weighs in :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 189439 in transmission "Transmission should use a temp-dir to exclude from indexing" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189439
<charles_> hm
<charles_> my first reaction is that storing torrents in a temporary directory is a recipe for unhappy users who wonder why part of their torrent has disappeared
<jdong> charles_: right, I disagree with a temporary torrent dir too
<jdong> charles_: it's a UI complication to deal with a problem via a workaround
<jdong> a dirty hack that complicates Transmission for everyone
<jdong> I recall on OS X transmission can tell spotlight to leave an active torrent alone
<jdong> I wonder if there's a similar call for tracker
<charles_> it also makes me think of http://trac.transmissionbt.com/ticket/685 which I was submitted yesterday
<charles_> does trackerd know to ignore g_get_user_special_dir()?
<jdong> charles_: jamiemcc in #ubuntu-devel is the tracker author, he'd be a good one to talk to about this
<jdong> hopefully you guys can come up with a solution that's also applicable to other P2P type apps
<charles_> *nod*
<charles_> jdong: thanks for the heads-up
<charles_> if the feb 14 release of trackerd has an `ignore' API, will Transmission be able to get a release in after that to utilize it?
<jdong> charles_: yes, I will file a feature freeze exception if the changes are small, or backport the patch if the new release is too intrusive :)
<jdong> but one way or another, we will fix this thing before release
#ubuntu-motu-torrent 2008-02-07
<lafa> Hi, im looking for a way to install the 1.04 package of transmission. But since it will be installed on my server i have no use for GTK/X11 etc.
<lafa> So is there a way to tell dpkg not to install with gtk/x11 support ?
#ubuntu-motu-torrent 2008-02-09
<charles_> transmission 1.05 released: http://download.m0k.org/transmission/files/transmission-1.05.tar.bz2
<charles_> most of the 1.05 tickets were gtk+ related: http://trac.transmissionbt.com/report/23
